# [SuSE Linux 8.0] Online Update frage



## bitmaster (22. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich wollte nur mal fragen, wie dass mit dem Online-Update
geht?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Juni 2003)

Kein Problem, ganz einfach 

Du startest über KDE oder Kommandozeile YaST2.

In der KDE gibt es ein Menü in dem der Eintrag steht, weis nur nicht mehr genau welcher. Denke dran, du brauchst root - Rechte dafür.

In der Kommandozeile erreichst du YaST mittels dem Befehl: yast

So, nun kannst du im Punkt Installation / Update den Mnüpunkt "Online-Update" auswählen. Danach erscheint ein Menü in dem du das entsprechende Protokoll (FTP, HTTP etc.) auswählen kannst + zugehörigen Server.

Nachdem er durchsucht hat welche Pakete geupdated werden müssen startet das Update. Je nachdem wie viele Pakete installiert sind oder was für eine INet Verbindung du hast kann es ein paar Stunden dauern.

Weiterführende Links:
http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/yast2_ncurses.html
http://susefaq.sourceforge.net/articles/txtyou.html


----------



## bitmaster (23. Juni 2003)

Danke!


----------

